# Biostar TP35D2-A7 + Intel E2160 overclocking



## axxo (Feb 7, 2008)

Overclocking is a good experience…which I feel now it should have been learnt long before. 
  After using two successive generations of AMD(Athlon XP & Athlon 64) I have been on to intel again since last few days.
  And with a cost minded, restricted budget I bought the following peripherals for my new system.
  Biostar TP35D2-A7
  Intel Dual Core E2160 (1.8ghz)
  2GB DDR2 800 Mhz Transcend (Single stick)
  Coolermaster Elite 330 + 390W extreme power SMPS)
  Antec Silver Thermal Compound 5
  Few other old components retained

  Just after been thru several overclocking guides and reviews, decided to start with bios mod.
  Several trial & error approach made & this is what finally obtained.
  Cpu Multiplier – 9x (default)
  CPU FSB -333mhz( 200-700)
  Memory Frequency – 400 mhz (400/667/800/1066)
  DRAM Timings – 5-5-5-16
  Everything else set to default/auto.



*img525.imageshack.us/img525/2010/oc1yv2.jpg


  Under vista I ran orthos stress test for 45 mins..with no errors..but temps were quite high.(55 idle 85 max)

  Reduced the cpu core 1.41(was set auto initially) to manual (+0.08v) which helps to keep the temp down by 7-8C
  Currently the cpu runs @ 3Ghz, 4X333=(1.33ghz) FSB
  Some benchmark results…..

*img178.imageshack.us/img178/9563/oc3qh1.jpg



*img267.imageshack.us/img267/1385/oc2fd4.jpg




  Several websites that I come across mentioned with stock cooling the speed can be reached 3.4-3.6ghz…but anything further in my case cause the bios not to boot & giving annoying beeps regardless of the setting I choose..
  Did I reach the saturation point? Using dual channel in place of single channel will make any difference? Or still have enough room to tweak?  Plz give me some hints…Thx


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, since you bought an intel pentium dual core system, you are lucky because as far as reviews from tomshardware.com are concerned, its a good processor for overclocking at budget, especially if you have a good rig. You have excellent RAM, and a decent mobo.(I guess you bought that processor as a temporary solution. correct me if I am wrong.)

I don't think dual channel means more OCing. Correct me if I am wrong.

I think the best person to help you is darklord. Ask him.


----------



## axxo (Feb 7, 2008)

^ actually temporary solution is the processor...i will be upgrading to quad processor may be by end of this year or next year..
since the support is there for 45nm proc..i think i made proper choice..

yeh..hope to get tips from chotos, darkload & other hw geeks


----------



## hellgate (Feb 7, 2008)

^^^  i think in ur case the mobo is the main bottleneck for oc.though Intel P35 chipset is a good oc'er but ur mobo i think is not that good.
transcend rams r generally good oc'ers to.i hav managed to run my 667MHz ram @ 867MHz.

try the following:
set fsb to 357mhz,ram to 714,pcie to 100,pci bus to 33.33,vcore to 1.36v,
northbridge vcore to 1.45,.
remember if u go higher then increase the northbridge vcore to 1.55v.this val influences ur oc to a gr8 extent.also keep  the temps in check.


----------



## utsav (Feb 7, 2008)

Biostar mobos r great 4 ocing.i think its due to the ram which is a bottleneck 4 further oc


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well you could have bought a stove if you wanted to boil eggs.If what you wrote is true then your maximum temperature 85C is way,I mean way....way too high.


----------



## darklord (Feb 7, 2008)

Try these settings -

CPU Vcore - 1.4v (set in BIOS)
VDIMM - 2.1V 
VMCH - 1.3~1.4V
Memory divider - 533MHz
Memory timings - 5-5-5-15 2T 
Also if you can set TRfc = 40 should help in improving stability.
I havent seen the Biostar P35 BIOS so cant tell you exactly what to do.
Remember, the E2160 is based on the newer revision cores ( like G0 for quad and dual cores and M0 for 2Mb dual cores) and they dont need too much voltage with it.
anyways, try the above mentioned settings are revert back.



hellgate said:


> ^^^  i think in ur case the mobo is the main bottleneck for oc.though Intel P35 chipset is a good oc'er but ur mobo i think is not that good.
> transcend rams r generally good oc'ers to.i hav managed to run my 667MHz ram @ 867MHz.
> 
> try the following:
> ...


1.4V on VMch is more than enough for 400~450 FSB you need more than that only when doing ~ 500+ FSB


----------



## hellgate (Feb 7, 2008)

^^^   i've seen that when oc'ing a quad u need bout 1.55v for the vMCH to hit anytrhing above 380 for P965 else the pcie bus speed gets reduced to x1.


----------



## darklord (Feb 7, 2008)

Agreed but then P35 and P965 are entirely different chipsets.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 7, 2008)

^^^   dont hav much experience in oc'ing P35 chipset based mobos.hav oc'd mainly P965,630i,650i and 680i based mobos.


----------



## darklord (Feb 7, 2008)

thats what i am saying, P35 scales nicely, its not much voltage hungry.


----------



## axxo (Feb 7, 2008)

Thx hellgate & darklord...

I set fsb to be 357 & ram frequency 714....

thats a very good hint..i never thought i would cross even 340 as 334 gives continuous beep.

now the temp @ idle is around 58c
speed 3.21 ghz 
cpu core voltage 1.408

i will post my bios snaps soon..so that you guyz can get more clear picture..


----------



## hellgate (Feb 8, 2008)

drop the vcore to 1.325 and see if u get a stable oc.also ur idling temps r high.do keep the temps in check.ii get max temps of 58-60c on full load @ 3.4GHz.


----------



## axxo (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok this is what i got in bios

*img170.imageshack.us/img170/3764/07022008144pt4.jpg


have no idea whats FSB Termination Voltage and (G)MCH Voltage..it gives no result regardless of change i make(possible values are 1.35,1.45,1.55 for both)
Memory Voltage can be change from 2.0 to 2.80

& here the possible Memory frequency that i can set 

*img170.imageshack.us/img170/8383/07022008145tp0.jpg


finally dram settings

*img522.imageshack.us/img522/4923/07022008146gx5.jpg



hellgate said:


> drop the vcore to 1.325 and see if u get a stable oc.also ur idling temps r high.do keep the temps in check.ii get max temps of 58-60c on full load @ 3.4GHz.



when i reduce volt any further system starting to give blue screen error and restarts..when set to auto it goes till 1.7..so i better off with 1.408


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

^^can you please tell me again, what type of cooling you have ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 8, 2008)

@axxo

Nice purchase and good OC for sure apart from the Temps 

anyway, few question I wuld like to ask  if u dont mind...

Whats the MAX FSB u can archive without touching the vcore
Whats the MAX FSB u can archive without touching the RAM settings and vcore ??

For value RAMs try not to cross 2.1v as for RAM voltage... but without proper cooling  try not to touch the vcore and tell us whats the stable point and temps u can achive with ur OC !!!


----------



## hellgate (Feb 8, 2008)

@axxo  try the following ram timings.sud work for transcend.
4-4-4-12.
also try reducing the vcore from 1.408.its kinda too high for fsb of 357.i did 357 @ 1.335v.try setting vcore to 1.375v and see.


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 8, 2008)

It seems this motherboard has a serious vDrop issue,this might be the reason he had to set such high vCore for only 3Ghz.


----------



## darklord (Feb 8, 2008)

FSB ???
you mean vcore right ?
Infact thats an interesting thing, hey axxo, whats the vdroop like ?


----------



## hellgate (Feb 8, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> It seems this motherboard has a serious vDrop issue,this might be the reason he had to set such *high FSB* for only 3Ghz.


 
i think u wanted to mean vcore rt???


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry corrected.


----------



## axxo (Feb 8, 2008)

@MetalheadGautham
stock cooling with antec silver 5 compound

@no overclock am getting idle temp to be 35-40

i find some difference in temps reported by motherboard and under os..mobo tells relatively lower temp by 7-8c always..

i have no other way to set vcore to be slightly high in order to keep the os & tests crash enough...the lowest i can set for 334fsb is 1.36v..
when i switch to 357 the temps going as high as above 90c for orthos test...and to match this vcore is going as high as 1.7v(auto)

current fsb of 334 seems to reach 70s under stress...is this ok enough for long run?



Choto Cheeta said:


> @axxo
> 
> Nice purchase and good OC for sure apart from the Temps
> 
> ...



temps bcoz of high vcore i think...am not sure..reinstalled the thermal compound & heat sink but no change in temp.

& in my case vcore was always set to auto when i change fsb(during test)...finally i tweaked the vcore for stability.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 8, 2008)

^^^  its not ok buddy.temps r high.u've got urself a oven and not a procy.


----------



## axxo (Feb 8, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^  its not ok buddy.temps r high.u've got urself a oven and not a procy.



what else i can do..how abt changing the fan& heat sink with another one?


----------



## hellgate (Feb 8, 2008)

if u wanna oc then think seriously bout getting ur self a good after market cooler.


----------



## axxo (Feb 8, 2008)

hellgate said:


> if u wanna oc then think seriously bout getting ur self a good after market cooler.



ok..@ stock cooling the above is ideal or not?


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 8, 2008)

As darklord suggested you can check for vDrops,this means check the vCore with CPUZ when the CPU is on full load with orthos.If the vCore drops to much lower extent then you have a vDrop issue.


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2008)

@ axxo
Do post your benchmark results on this thread :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61571


----------



## ormano (Mar 29, 2008)

hai.. i'm newbie here and new o overclocking.. i got problem to achieve 3.0mhz on oc.. i had almost same spec as axxo but low grade.. this my spec:

MOBO :Biostar TP35D2-A7
CPU :Intel Dual Core E2160 1.8
RAM :Team Group Team-Value-667,1 GB DDR2-667 2 stick
PSU :Silverstone SST-ST400
COLER: Stock cooler.. =p.

could anyone here help me to achieve 3.0mhz..
right now i can achive in this level..

Cpu Multiplier – 9x (default)
CPU FSB -275mhz( 200-700)
Memory Frequency – 400 mhz (400/667/800/1066)
DRAM Timings – 4-4-4-12
Everything else set to default/auto.


----------



## darklord (Mar 29, 2008)

ormano said:


> hai.. i'm newbie here and new o overclocking.. i got problem to achieve 3.0mhz on oc.. i had almost same spec as axxo but low grade.. this my spec:
> 
> MOBO :Biostar TP35D2-A7
> CPU :Intel Dual Core E2160 1.8
> ...



Whats your vcore ? whats droop like ? kindly mention that, so that its easier to help you.


----------



## ormano (Mar 29, 2008)

darklord said:


> Whats your vcore ? whats droop like ? kindly mention that, so that its easier to help you.


 
my vcore is 1.2625v. that's the stock vcore.. i have no idea with droop like..
when i increase 1mhz fsb, system cannot enter the windows.. blue screen n restart back.. hehe..


----------



## darklord (Mar 29, 2008)

You need to increase vcore in the bios to make it stable at 3GHz, try bumping it to 1.38-1.4V


----------



## hellgate (Mar 29, 2008)

^^^  i dont think vcore needs to be bumbed that high to reach 3GHz.i wud say 1.32-1.34v sud do the job.


----------



## darklord (Mar 29, 2008)

my E2140 is a lemon and needs 1.42 to do 3.2GHz


----------



## hellgate (Mar 29, 2008)

thats pretty high on vcore.though i havent laid my handson a E2140.hav oc'd a E2160 to 3.5Ghz @ 1.42v.
as of now i've a P4 2.66Ghz to oc.but i dont think its wort oc'ing.wat do u say buddy??


----------



## darklord (Mar 30, 2008)

immaterial of the platform, OCing is always fun 

Once in while i mess with my Office PC which is an AMD AM2 setup,just for the kicks


----------



## darklord (Apr 1, 2008)

Some initial testing with Biostar TP35D2A7 motherboard,

_*Test setup
Intel C2D E8500
Biostar TP35D2A7 Motherboard
1GB x 2 Team Xtreem PC2 6400 CL4
Nvidia 6600GT
Corsair VX450 PSU
Stock Cooling for CPU
Corsair Dominator Airflow for Memory*_

*CPU-Z Validation*
*
Everest Memory Benchmarks*
*400MHz, 4-3-3-8, 2.2V*
*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f1d63238d64.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f1d6343dc05.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f1d63627ce7.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f1d6380f6bf.jpg

Super Pi

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f1d7d2b187a.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f1d7d4832be.jpg​
All tests were run at CPU stock speed, reason being, i am on stock cooler and my E8500 runs a bit hot, even at stock, not as cool as my E8400  and usual memory tweaks  

Initial impression about the board, there is much more that can be done. Memory tweaking options are too less.Good board for the price but could have been better.
Not exactly satisfied with the memory performance, could be better, maybe a better BIOS. I have used couple of P35 boards which include Abit IP35-E, Foxconn MARS, Asus P5K, Asus Blitz Extreme etc. so there defintely is scope to improve.
I will post as and how i do more testing.

Cheers ! 
*Amey
Team THL*


----------



## axxo (Apr 1, 2008)

I was facing the same problem with stock cooler for E2160..but upgrading the cooler hitting 3+ ghz no more an issue.
@darklord memory tweaks are in any way will help in reducing cpu core temp? another issue am facing with this mobo...is the vcore..need to push to 1.45V atleast to reach 3.2.


----------



## hellgate (Apr 1, 2008)

memory timings hav nothing 2 do with procy temp.they help 2 achieve better latency.
Cud be that mobo has vdroop issue.so vcore offer to be high


----------



## darklord (Apr 1, 2008)

Vdroop and E2xxx chips are not always good clockers.They need volts to clock decently if the chip is not good.
Even my E2140 needs more than 1.4V to reach 3.2


----------



## axxo (Apr 1, 2008)

so its normal..thanks.
actually net statistics shows most E2160 reach 3+ without any increase in core voltage.


> Cud be that mobo has vdroop issue.so vcore offer to be high


any possible way that i can solve this issue...or not resolvable due to mobo limitation or something


----------



## darklord (Apr 1, 2008)

you cant do anything to vdroop.
You need to either do a hardware mod to remove the vdroop or it can be fixed by BIOS update


----------



## darklord (Apr 5, 2008)

Alright folks,
Not exactly overclocking results as such, more of memory performance analysis.hope you guys find it useful 

*Test Setup -
Intel C2D E8500 (Stock Cooler)
Biostar P35 Board
Team Xtreem PC2 6400 CL4 2GB (2.4V VDIMM)
Corsair VX450W PSU*

*400 x 8 / 400 4-3-3-10 TRFC = 42 *

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f78e7402b99.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f78e7755c69.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f78e7a472de.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f78e7e51dfe.jpg

*400 x 8 / 400 4-3-3-10 TRFC = 36 *

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f78fa9a63ce.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f78fac0794c.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f78fae20079.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f78fb0cfdff.jpg

* TRFC 42 Vs. TRFC 36 - Memory Read = + 41 MB/s Memory Write = -1 MB/s Memory Copy = +20 MB/s Memory Latency = - 0.2ns*​


----------



## darklord (Apr 5, 2008)

*400 x 8 / 400 4-3-3-10 TRFC = 30 *

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f790c53a442.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f790c910d2a.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f790cf04bee.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f790d15c9e6.jpg

* TRFC 42 Vs. TRFC 30 - Memory Read = + 75 MB/s Memory Write = -1 MB/s Memory Copy = +30 MB/s Memory Latency = - 0.4ns*

* TRFC 36 Vs. TRFC 30 - Memory Read = + 34 MB/s Memory Write = +0 MB/s Memory Copy = +10 MB/s Memory Latency = - 0.2ns*

*400 x 8 / 400 4-3-3-8 TRFC = 30 *

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f793777cac2.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f7937b2db39.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f7937eb1955.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f7938277891.jpg

* (TRFC 30) TRAS 10 Vs. TRAS 8 - Memory Read = + 17 MB/s Memory Write = -1 MB/s Memory Copy = +29 MB/s Memory Latency = + 0ns*​


----------



## darklord (Apr 5, 2008)

*400 x 8 / 400 4-3-3-8 TREF = 3120T TRFC = 30 *

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f79516000d0.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f79517e594a.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f79519dbec9.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f7951ce0eb6.jpg

* (TRFC 30, TRAS 8)TREF 2600T Vs. TREF 3120T  - Memory Read = + 19 MB/s Memory Write = +3 MB/s Memory Copy = +31 MB/s Memory Latency = + 0ns*

*400 x 8 / 400 4-3-3-8 TREF = 3120T TRFC = 28 *

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f79697606d9.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f7969a56aa9.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f7969d5dfe5.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f796a12df2a.jpg

* (TREF 3120T, TRAS 8)TRFC 30 Vs. TRFC 28  - Memory Read = + 13 MB/s Memory Write = -1 MB/s Memory Copy = +21 MB/s Memory Latency =  - 0.1ns*​
*Thanks,
Amey*


----------



## hellgate (Apr 5, 2008)

hey buddy why didnt u try to oc that E8500 with that mobo??cud hav give us an idea bout the mobos capability while oc'ing a E8xxx procy.


----------



## darklord (Apr 5, 2008)

Which board ?


----------



## hellgate (Apr 6, 2008)

the biostar that u used for those benches.


----------



## axxo (Apr 6, 2008)

it seems he already runs benchmarks on E8500...


> *Test Setup -
> Intel C2D E8500 (Stock Cooler)
> Biostar P35 Board
> Team Xtreem PC2 6400 CL4 2GB (2.4V VDIMM)
> Corsair VX450W PSU*


----------



## darklord (Apr 6, 2008)

The above testing that i have posted,has been done with Biostar and the E8500.
Foxconn MARS is out for benching


----------



## Demonkiller (Apr 6, 2008)

Unless your gonna buy a new CPU every 4-5 months I wouldnt recommend you to OC untill you get an aftemarket cooler. I Only loaded at 62c at 3.5ghz with 1.6V for a sucide run.

For all you sceptics


----------



## hellgate (Apr 7, 2008)

most oc'er do hav after market coolers.
and i dont think u need to change ur procy every 4-5months even if u oc with a stock HSF.all u need to do is keep a check on the vcore and max load temps that ur getting.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 23, 2008)

bump...

I myself am thinking of an upgrade in a few months, for which there is a 40% chance to occur(in my situation, 40% is very good indeed)

I liked aXXo's setup, and I am thinking of a similar one.

firstly, I want to know if both E2140 and E2160 have the same overclocking potential, and the same max clockspeeds at a given setting.

Secondly, which budget-ish mobo should I go for to get 3+ GHz on overclocking using stock cooler ?

Can you suggest any cheap cooler which can help achieve clockspeeds over 3 GHz if the stock cooler can't do it, and what is the cost of one ?

Is it cheaper to go for mobo with over 3GHz potential OC or is it cheaper to go for mobo which can't go over 3GHz OC with stock along with a cooler ?

And lastly, which is the best chipset to OC an Intel E2140 or E2160 ?


----------



## axxo (May 23, 2008)

Thats a good decision....but to achieve 3ghz+ with stock cooler you need to invest in better motherboard. Bcoz in my case i pushed my vcore votage to 1.55v to obtain 3.4ghz which could have been easily reached in case of an abit p35 mobo with far less voltage. @ low vcore proc runs cooler.

Cost difference between E2140 and E2160 is negligible +/- 200 bucks. I guess all E21xx proc will overclock well when coupled with good mobo. Get a p35 chipset based motherboard for E21xx..if possible get hold of a budget cooler (coolermaster hyper L2/artic freezer f7 for 1.7k).


----------



## hellgate (May 23, 2008)

the cheapest mobo that can help u to achieve 3GHz and above is XFX 630i.but it doesnt hav dual channel ram support.so gaming performance will be a bit low.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 23, 2008)

axxo said:


> Thats a good decision....but to achieve 3ghz+ with stock cooler you need to invest in better motherboard. Bcoz in my case i pushed my vcore votage to 1.55v to obtain 3.4ghz which could have been easily reached in case of an abit p35 mobo with far less voltage. @ low vcore proc runs cooler.
> 
> Cost difference between E2140 and E2160 is negligible +/- 200 bucks. I guess all E21xx proc will overclock well when coupled with good mobo. Get a p35 chipset based motherboard for E21xx..if possible get hold of a budget cooler (coolermaster hyper L2/artic freezer f7 for 1.7k).





hellgate said:


> the cheapest mobo that can help u to achieve 3GHz and above is XFX 630i.but it doesnt hav dual channel ram support.so gaming performance will be a bit low.


please tell me the prices of P35 mobos available
and can XFX 630i do 3 GHz on stock ? What about 3.6 GHz ?

and whats the cost of E2180 ?


----------



## axxo (May 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> please tell me the prices of P35 mobos available
> and can XFX 630i do 3 GHz on stock ? What about 3.6 GHz ?
> 
> and whats the cost of E2180 ?



Just got the price update from deltapage...E2160 retails around 2.9k, E2180 3.1k better to go for the later.

I dont think you can find xfx 630i in the market....better pick any of the p35 chipset mobo

*MSI **P35 NEO-COMBO-F*                             5750
ABIT IP35-E   5450
BIOSTAR TP35D2-A7 4600


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 23, 2008)

axxo said:


> Just got the price update from deltapage...E2160 retails around 2.9k, E2180 3.1k better to go for the later.
> 
> I dont think you can find xfx 630i in the market....better pick any of the p35 chipset mobo
> 
> ...


theitwares lists E2160 at 2.7k, so at that price, isn't it better looking ?

deltapage fails to load on my BSNL H500. I have very low surfing speeds, but decent speeds using my download manager. I guess BSNL is limiting the bandwidth per instance, because I am downloading too much. Screw them.

Anyway, the price difference b/w 2140, 2160 and 2180 is my main area of concern. 2140 and 2160 have Rs. 200 differnece and the later has 1x more multiplier. So 2160 >> 2140. I was wondering if its the same for 2180. Is the price of 2180 really 3.1k and not 2.9k or something ?

and from what I know, the difference between the E2XX0(not axxo) series is this:

14 8x
16 9x
18 10x
21 11x
22 12x

etc etc in multipliyer values

but the fact remains that the one which hits mobo limit before its own limit is not as good as the one which has both limits as the same.

I heard that there is a  chance for those with luck that the E2140 bought can do a 100% OC at stock cooling. Is it true ?

And what will be the heat of E2180 on a good P35 mobo at 4GHz ? And how stable is it expected to be ?

If I use XFX 630i, and that 1.7k cooler, can I manage 100% OC on an E2xx0 processor ?


----------



## Pathik (May 23, 2008)

Don't get a 630i. Get the MSI P35 Neo Combo or the Abit IP35e.


----------



## hellgate (May 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> And what will be the heat of E2180 on a good P35 mobo at 4GHz ? And how stable is it expected to be ?
> 
> If I use XFX 630i, and that 1.7k cooler, can I manage 100% OC on an E2xx0 processor ?


 
u wont be able to attain a 100% oc of E2180 on air cooling.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 24, 2008)

hellgate said:


> u wont be able to attain a 100% oc of E2180 on air cooling.


I saw in tomshardware one guy showing off his E2140 with 100% OC on Stock


----------



## hellgate (May 24, 2008)

hitting 3.2GHz is one thing (3.2GHz is 100% oc of E2140) and this can be reached.
but hitting a 100% oc of E2180 means hitting 4GHz whihc is next to impossible on air cooling.also i dont think u wud be able to oc a E2180 to 4GHz anyway.AFAIK only E8xxx proccies hit 4GHz on air cooling.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

hellgate said:


> hitting 3.2GHz is one thing (3.2GHz is 100% oc of E2140) and this can be reached.
> but hitting a 100% oc of E2180 means hitting 4GHz whihc is next to impossible on air cooling.also i dont think u wud be able to oc a E2180 to 4GHz anyway.AFAIK only E8xxx proccies hit 4GHz on air cooling.


any heat differences in the processors at default clocks ?


----------



## hellgate (May 25, 2008)

^^  nope not any huge diffs.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^  nope not any huge diffs.


atleast small diffs ? 
because if there is any, E2160 looks to be the best of the lot.


----------



## hellgate (May 25, 2008)

yup E2160 is the best of the lot.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2008)

hellgate said:


> yup E2160 is the best of the lot.


thanks.

Now either my purchase will occur in ~September or ~December. Thats only a few months away. So any particular component I must be looking for IF it releases after some time ?

I heard rumors of a 100$ phenom hitting the stores near the year end. What about it ?


----------



## hellgate (May 26, 2008)

since ur gonna buy in September or December, i'll get lotsa choices when u buy.
also if can then wait 4 and buy Nehalem when released.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2008)

hellgate said:


> since ur gonna buy in September or December, i'll get lotsa choices when u buy.
> also if can then wait 4 and buy Nehalem when released.


Its my dad who insists me that I wait for Diwali or Christmas time offers.

Is it worth it ?


----------



## hellgate (May 26, 2008)

the thing is if u need it then buy it.dont wait for offers.cuz in 2day's market ur waiting will never end.2day 1 company will come out with somethin new then 2morrow another company will reduce prices of their current line of prods.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

hellgate said:


> the thing is if u need it then buy it.dont wait for offers.cuz in 2day's market ur waiting will never end.2day 1 company will come out with somethin new then 2morrow another company will reduce prices of their current line of prods.


good point there. Nehalem is going to arive too, so I must concider it as a top priority if I am waiting for december.

Then how is 4000+ and Jetway690G mobo ? Can the CPU OC well in it ? As its cheaper, I am edging towards it now.


----------



## hellgate (May 28, 2008)

^^^ thats a good combo but better buy E2160 + Biostar GF7050V-M7.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^ thats a good combo but better buy E2160 + Biostar GF7050V-M7.


current expected price in SP Road ?


----------



## hellgate (May 28, 2008)

E2160 for 2.6k and Biostar GF7050V-M7 for 2.3k


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 1, 2008)

hellgate said:


> E2160 for 2.6k and Biostar GF7050V-M7 for 2.3k


what about jetway m2a692-gdg and 4000+ ?

PS: I am concidering amd now because of inbuilt hardware virtualisation support.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 1, 2008)

^^^  and frankly speaking wat ru gonna do with that?
even i've Intel VT support in my E8400 but its of no use (and its the same for most users).


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 1, 2008)

U can get 4ghz on 2180 on stock too. It depends nt only on procy bt ram n mbo too. I m sure it can hit 4g on abit ip35


----------



## hellgate (Jun 1, 2008)

E2180 @ 4GHz on stock?? i dont think its possible cuz E2180 is 65nm fab whereas E8400 is 45nm fab.so the amt of heat generated by E2180 @ 4GHz will be gr8.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^  and frankly speaking wat ru gonna do with that?
> even i've Intel VT support in my E8400 but its of no use (and its the same for most users).


I need lots and lots of virtualisation. I will be messing with vmware a lot. What will be the performance difference with and without VT ?(while virtualising ofcourse)

Edit: Update:

I have finally finalised purchase of E2160 + GF7050V-M7. Any advice ?
Can you suggest me another excellent sub 2.5k mobo which can drive E2160 to good frequencies ?


----------



## hellgate (Jun 2, 2008)

u wont notice any diff with VMWare.hardware VT support is only exploited by 1 or 2 os and those r not from MS.
havent tested any other mobo in that budget.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2008)

hellgate said:


> u wont notice any diff with VMWare.hardware VT support is only exploited by 1 or 2 os and those r not from MS.
> havent tested any other mobo in that budget.


well, I run primarily linux, and from what I know, it exploits hardware VT rather well.
any website where I can find sub 2.5k mobos ?


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 2, 2008)

^^At 2.5k its a gud mobo. Jus hav a luk at palitn73v board2. Heat is nt just on fabrication. Its also on volts u feed it. Mre vcore more heat. Ofcourse at 4ghz e2180.  wilb very hot


----------



## hellgate (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^  and that vcore val also depends on fab and no. of cores.the 45nm ones req less vcore so less heat but 65nms req more vcore so more heat.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^  and that vcore val also depends on fab and no. of cores.the 45nm ones req less vcore so less heat but 65nms req more vcore so more heat.


whats the default vcore of E2160 ?


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 2, 2008)

^very obvious les trans per nm. Les vcre to drive them. Les pwr cnsmption, low heat. My pt is e2160 can hit 100% y nt e2180.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2008)

johnjjx said:


> ^very obvious les trans per nm. Les vcre to drive them. Les pwr cnsmption, low heat. My pt is e2160 can hit 100% y nt e2180.


simple answer: the CPUs are one and the same, only the multipliers differ, along with some stability factors. So E2160 can go 3.6GHz, so can E2180. But E2160 CANT go 4.0GHz, nor can E2180.


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 2, 2008)

I neva said 2160 go 4ghz. N ya even 2180 cnt hit 4ghz. Sad. then e2160 is bang 4 bux.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2008)

johnjjx said:


> I neva said 2160 go 4ghz. N ya even 2180 cnt hit 4ghz. Sad. then e2160 is bang 4 bux.


*GO AND LEARN TO TYPE IN REAL ENGLISH*

Update:

www.overclock.net tells that Biostar makes excellent budget overclocking motherboards, and that their 610i mobo rocks. Also, I found out that despite the small problem the motherboard has with a limit of 1333MHz FSB, 3.0GHz is the max limit. 3.0GHz is a good number, and one can safely reach it on stock using E2160 and expect stability. So I am sticking with 610i.

And yes, geforce 7050 beats radeon 1250 at gaming, but looses at benchmarks. Who needs benchmarks anyway ?


----------



## hellgate (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^  reached 3.6GHz with my E8400 with that mobo.the mobo did hit a FSB wall.

max vcore val of E2160 as stated by Intel is 1.35v (its same for all other 65nm C2Ds)

the only thing u sud consider is getting a small fan over the MCH cuz it kinda gets hot when oc'd but thats the prob with nVidia chipsets,they tend to run hot.


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 2, 2008)

@metal head gundam.
M talkin english.
M typin thru cel. Apologies if u cnt undrstnd.. Wt i said was even i agree nw tht e2180a cnt hit 4g's n e2160 is best amng lot of e2xxx. Dun get mad jus like tht. U can ask politely tht u cnt get me. 160chars ova

@metal head gundam.
M talkin english.
M typin thru cel. Apologies if u cnt undrstnd.. Wt i said was even i agree nw tht e2180a cnt hit 4g's n e2160 is best amng lot of e2xxx. Dun get mad jus like tht. U can ask politely tht u cnt get me. 160chars ova

^I mean gautham*. Sorry


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2008)

@hellgate: would E2160 @ 3.0 GHz on 610i run very hot or not ?


----------



## hellgate (Jun 2, 2008)

the procy wont run hot i.e the procy will run at the same temp @ 3GHz that u wud get in any other mobo.
but the mobo runs hot.every nVidia chipset mobo runs hotter as compared to any Intel chipset mobo.like i hav mobo temps of 38-42C (IP35-E) but the Biostar mobo ran @ 60C.


----------



## axxo (Jun 2, 2008)

True...when the fsb voltage set to auto..chipset consumes more voltage. But when set to manual(1.45) it stabilized and stays around 1.45-1.5v. This way chipset voltage can be reduced to some extent.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 3, 2008)

axxo said:


> True...when the fsb voltage set to auto..chipset consumes more voltage. But when set to manual(1.45) it stabilized and stays around 1.45-1.5v. This way chipset voltage can be reduced to some extent.


and whats the expected temperature in 1.45 FSB voltage ?

from what I hear, nVidia chipsets are one of the best for overclocking. I hope 610i lives upto its expectations.

Any final comments on me trying to get myself an E2160 and a Biostar 610i and driving the CPU to 3.0 GHz and expecting the ambient Tower temperature to stay below 50*C ? Whats the possible success rate ?


----------



## axxo (Jun 3, 2008)

The minimal voltage that can be set for chipset in my mobo is 1.35v..but since i have overclocked my proc to run @ 1.45v...given a identical volt to chipset and found the temp to be around 40-50. 
nvidia chipsets are good..but p35 better.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 3, 2008)

nVidia chipsets are no doubt best but Intel chipsets like P35, X38 are much more stable than any nVidia chipset.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 3, 2008)

so what about statistical values guys ? Whats the expected temperature in a slightly badly ventilated cabinet running biostar 610i and E2160 at 3GHz ?

And I own a Computer Table which has this small structure in the bottom to hold the tower, which has a wall to its right, half a wall to its left, front side facing me and exposed, and back side full of wires and 1 foot from the wall. Will its bad ventilation affect OCing ?


----------



## axxo (Jun 3, 2008)

If you have any plan to keep the case open then its fine..else arrange for some cooling to keep the temp down. I have 6 fans installed on my elite 330. apart frm 90mm proc fan and a gpu fan. Installed additional fans 
1x120mm Rear
1x120mm side
1x80mm duct
1x120mm front
since the front panel is made of mesh..am getting overall max air flow.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 3, 2008)

just arrange for a fan to throw air on the mobo chipsets.then everything will be ok.


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2008)

Can you give us some idea or point to some links about how to fix a fan on the large heatsink of nvidia mobo's.
as mobo chip's heatsink fan is not readily available in most shops.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 4, 2008)

either get the HSF of PII,remove the fan,mod it a little and fix it over the chipset heatsink or get a 80mm fan over the heatsink.refer to diag for this:

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/1206f48d8a.jpg

hope this helps.


----------

